# I made a clip with my new smart phone



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

pics from new phone and a clip on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNmUdtEYZqM


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> pics from new phone and a clip on youtube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNmUdtEYZqM


Looks good ice! One tip -turn your phone sideways when shooting video. You'll get full screen.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

need to find a way to strap the phone to my head so I can video when I run some of my tools


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I see a bike helmet and a couple cut up Purdy handle in your future,,,


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done Ice, Welcome to the world of sound and video. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

here is what it looked like:blink:


----------

